# New Doe! Siamese or Colorpoint?



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

This girl was brought to me all the way from OH. I got her sight unseen, a really awesome fellow mouse-person found her and brought her and a Hereford buck down. She was apparently labeled as a "Siamese Smoke". I'm confused though, as to whether she is a colorpoint smoke (looks nothing like the photos on the internet) or a sooty Siamese? She is also long haired. I wanted to show her off and also get opinions from the wiser among you--I know there are some Siamese breeders out there! I just would like to know what she is in order to choose an appropriate buck.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd guess colorpoint; she's definitely not Siamese.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

What colour are her eyes?
Siamese and Himalayan habe red/pink eyes and colour point has black eyes.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Black eyes, so a colorpoint then. I was thinking more along those lines. A dark colorpoint beige, would you all guess?

I also wonder if she has some sort of coat modifier in there somewhere aside from LH. Her fur is quite plushy and her guard hairs/whiskers are kind of frizzy looking.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

MythsNTails said:


> Black eyes, so a colorpoint then. I was thinking more along those lines. A dark colorpoint beige, would you all guess?
> 
> I also wonder if she has some sort of coat modifier in there somewhere aside from LH. Her fur is quite plushy and her guard hairs/whiskers are kind of frizzy looking.


I see dark red eyes, sure she isn't an old siam?
(I heard that siam eyes are getting darker with age)

This yes are totally looking red to me


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

yea the last pic shows dark ruby eyes


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

She is exactly what the breeder told you. A Siamese smoke. They are very dark early on so she is not older (at least not because of color). He eyes are ruby.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Okay, thanks guys. There was absolutely nothing about Siamese Smoke as a variety anywhere I could find, which is why I wondered. Only Color Point smoke and regular Siamese. Her eyes in real life look seriously black. I had flash on for the photo and it gave that red eyed effect. The first pic is exactly what her eyes look like normally...so an extremely dark ruby that isn't visible without shining a light in her eyes-not even in sunlight. All the Siamese eyes I've seen in photographs have eyes that you can immediately tell are ruby/red.

I was actually able to get in direct touch with her breeder, found out she is 12 weeks old and a Texel =D so hopefully I can find a little bit more out about the variety.


----------

